# RLJer crashes into taxi



## Crankarm (26 Jun 2013)

Not sure if this has already been posted elsewhere on CC. Apologies if it has.

But I had to laugh. What a total muppet. Ha-ha!

Hope the taxi driver sued the cyclist for the damage to his taxi and shock caused him and any passenger(s).

http://road.cc/content/news/85919-v...r-ignoring-traffic-signal-warns-fellow-riders


----------



## glenn forger (26 Jun 2013)

How can a "safe" cyclist set off on the wrong sequence of traffic lights? Didn't he notice he was the only one setting off? Guy's an idiot.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (26 Jun 2013)

It's not funny that his injuries were so bad but he's still a major muppet.


GC


----------



## Davidc (26 Jun 2013)

It's sad that the cyclist was injured, but it's self-inflicted and I have difficulty summoning up much sympathy.

RLJing is always stupid and antisocial, on a bike it's suicidal.


----------



## GrasB (26 Jun 2013)

Yes he was an idiot & I have little sympathy for the rider but things like that are NEVER funny.



Boris Bajic said:


> I once head-butted a car window at some speed. It didn't break, but my neck and bonce took a beating. I wonder how fast he was going to smash the glass...


How easy it is to break a car window depends on how & where it's hit along with how much stress is in the glass at the time. Start cornering hard & suddenly a very small stone can shatter a non-laminated window, where as a much bigger stone hitting in when travelling in a straight line wouldn't even leave a noticeable scratch on the glass.


----------



## Cycling Dan (26 Jun 2013)

Darwin award goes to.... Ding Ding Ding.


----------



## Frood42 (26 Jun 2013)

So it takes him running a red light and getting himself seriously injured before he even considers why we have traffic signals in the first place..?


----------



## Frood42 (26 Jun 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> Darwin award goes to.... Ding Ding Ding.


 
He's not dead, so a candidate, yes, but not a winner... yet (and I hope he never is)


----------



## Cycling Dan (26 Jun 2013)

Frood42 said:


> He's not dead, so a candidate, yes, but not a winner... yet (and I hope he never is)


 
Indeed, my oversight. oh well


----------



## Frood42 (26 Jun 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> Indeed, my oversight. oh well


 
It did make me laugh for a second though  when thinking of the film

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIEQXIkXrPU


----------



## subaqua (26 Jun 2013)

User said:


> Another Australian who believes the rules don't apply to him. Perhaps he and Trenton Oldfield can form a support group...


 and the Rugby Union team captain, who can't ride a bike anyway as he would always have his foot stamping the floor for balance  .

guy is totalmuppet but he has at least realised the hard way why you stop at a red light.

no doubts there will be some on here who wil say the taxi driver was at fault as green only means proceed if clear to do so.


----------



## Dan B (26 Jun 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> I'd bet this chap will continue to hop lights; he'll just do it with more care.


I would rate that as a positive outcome, wouldn't you?

i mean, it's not like having the green signal with you exactly guarantees your safety either, as my knees today testify


----------



## glenn forger (26 Jun 2013)

I think he's an actor:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm4549760/

Maybe smashing a cab window with his head like a total doofus will be his big break?


----------



## Leodis (26 Jun 2013)

I've given up saying "red means stop" to cyclists, its mostly people who should know better.


----------



## Hip Priest (26 Jun 2013)

Crankarm said:


> But I had to laugh.


 

200 stitches in a head wound. Really?


----------



## subaqua (26 Jun 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> 200 stitches in a head wound. Really?


 Aussie- has a big head


----------



## Cycling Dan (26 Jun 2013)

subaqua said:


> Aussie- has a big head


 
You mean thick heads?


----------



## subaqua (26 Jun 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> You mean thick heads?


 potayto - potarto


----------



## mr_cellophane (26 Jun 2013)

> Craig, an experienced cyclist


Obviously not


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Jun 2013)

User said:


> Another Australian cyclist who believes the rules don't apply to him. Perhaps he and Trenton Oldfield can form a support group...


^^^ Is this what you really meant? I found your post a bit prejudiced.


----------



## Tim Hall (26 Jun 2013)

victor said:


> ^^^ Is this what you really meant? I found your post a bit prejudiced.


 
He can't help it. He's from New Zealand.

(runs away very fast)


----------



## glenn forger (26 Jun 2013)

I generally find New Zealanders reasonable and balanced until you get onto the subject of Orcs, when they become almost racist.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Jun 2013)

User said:


> I was commenting on the Trenton Oldfield case, which is also in the news here in the UK...
> 
> ...context is everything.


I'd better not comment any further, then.


----------



## Crankarm (27 Jun 2013)

User said:


> Oh yes, how funny that someone is seriously injured...


 
Yes it is actually. Serves him right as well. RLJers are total menace. They have contempt for other road users safety. Fortunately in this instance it only appears he injured himself and no one else. What if the taxi had swerved to avoid him hitting another vehicle, cyclist or motorcylist using the junction correctly killing them, the driver or passenger? You wouldn't post such a smug provocative post then would you? What if the person killed was one of your family? You wouldn't condone RLJing then would you? Road traffic signals are for the safety of every one. This guy obviously believes they don't apply to him. As I say I did laugh and am still chuckling a bit now. What an idiot.


----------



## Crankarm (27 Jun 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> One is torn here.
> 
> Horrible to see that someone was injured and unpleasant to read of the damage caused.
> 
> ...


 
I think the guy has only admitted to being an idiot as he was struck by the taxi causing the injuries that he sustained. It took nearly being killed to realise he was indeed an idiot for doing an idiotic thing. This makes him even more stupid than the most stupid idiot.


----------



## Glow worm (27 Jun 2013)

Crankarm said:


> You wouldn't condone RLJing then would you? Road traffic signals are for the safety of every one. This guy obviously believes they don't apply to him.


 
I haven't read anywhere in this thread any condoning of RLJing unless I've missed something?


----------



## Boris Bajic (27 Jun 2013)

Glow worm said:


> I haven't read anywhere in this thread any condoning of RLJing unless I've missed something?


 
I don't condone the hopping of red lights, but I used to do it frequently and now do it infrequently.

I dare say that many contributors to these pages are hoppers of red lights. On an average bimble from Paddington to Whitehall or the City, I see as many cyclists ignoring reds as I do complying.

There are places I just WOULDN'T do it. There are places I almost always do it.

If I'm on my slick-tyred-hardtail-street-warrior nail of a scratched and scuffed ratbike, I also hop kerbs, particularly on Oxford Street where busescan slightly compromise my forward momentum.

This Ocker in the OP is clearly one turnip short of a crop, but the wholesale vilifying of all RLJ activity one sometimes hears sits uncomfortably with the ground truth of traffic-signal gay abandon.

I hop lights, but do so with care. And do so rarely, so I am not being hypocritical when I say that the practice disgusts me.


----------



## Rancid (27 Jun 2013)

Green = if it's safe, then proceed
Red = do not proceed

all other arguments = load of old bollox.

Bodily harm due to stupidity = 
Bodily harm due to stupidity and a self belief you are superior to all other road users and there for the rules only apply to you when you feel it is applicable =


----------



## glenn forger (27 Jun 2013)

I still don't get how he got the sequence wrong, didn't he think it odd nobody else was setting off?


----------



## Markymark (27 Jun 2013)

As an occassional driver in London, RLJ scares me. Many do it, probably thinking they are doing safely, but it often adds another variable to already difficult junctions. I don't do it in the car and I don't do it on my bike. I have had to make emergency manouvers more than once to avoid hitting RLJ which luckily did not have more serious consequences.

I think riders that do so only have themselves to blame in situations as the OP but to call it funny is callous.


----------



## Boris Bajic (27 Jun 2013)

glenn forger said:


> I still don't get how he got the sequence wrong, didn't he think it odd nobody else was setting off?


 
It is a complex junction and wherever you are it can be hard to see all the other entrances. Holborn, New Fetter Lane, Hatton Garden and various other streets all meet there.

The sequencing of the lights may confuse a road user not used to the location. 

He was a chancer and he took a chance in the wrong place.

And... People who hop red lights do not usually take their cue from what other road users are doing... I think that's a fairly fundamental distinguishing marker.

I take your point nonetheless... but it is a very complex junction with unusual sequencing of the traffic signals.


----------



## Christopher (27 Jun 2013)

There are some seriously nasty people on this thread, laughing at someone that has been injured. . I really expected better than this, it is the same attitude of car passengers who try and push cyclists off.


----------



## glenn forger (27 Jun 2013)

I'm mildly amused, not by his injuries, which look nasty, but by his admission of behaving like a plonker then having the gall to embark on a self-promotion PIF to lecture others.


----------



## Crankarm (27 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2521702, member: 1314"]I've been doing that rdb for the last few weeks, going South from Hatton Gardens, either onto Fetter or onto Holborn.

Lessons from the actual incident aside, I take no notice of a poster on commuting who, erm, does no cycling commuting on the roads.[/quote]

Yeah, similar guy to the nutter who advocates the mass killing of kittens .................


----------



## glenn forger (27 Jun 2013)

It's not a difficult junction, go on green, stop on red, snot rocket science.


----------



## glenn forger (27 Jun 2013)

Yes, if there is a vehicle on the rdb already I find it helps not to cycle head first into it.

Sorry crock, sarcky, I can't imagine ever making such a mistake.


----------



## glenn forger (27 Jun 2013)

I used to use it East/West and don't remember any problems apart from left-hooking cabs.


----------



## Frood42 (27 Jun 2013)

Until we moved offices, I cycled that roundabout daily Mon-Fri for 6 months, I waited at red, went on green, and never had any problems at all.

There was a Boris bike point in Stonecutter street, so I used to use Shoe Lane and I cannot say I had issues.
I also used Hatton Garden road when I had my own bike with me, as the company bike parking was underground round the back of the building, and all was fine.

Shoe Lane had lights, although for a little while it had temporary ones, did these stop working, or have they changed the road layout?
Would be useful to know when I next go through for a leisure ride, as GMaps still show the lights there.


----------



## PK99 (27 Jun 2013)

Christopher said:


> There are some seriously nasty people on this thread, laughing at someone that has been injured. . I really expected better than this, it is the same attitude of car passengers who try and push cyclists off.


 

no, its more like visiting the Darwin Awards site - the depths of human stupidity can be amusing.


----------



## Crankarm (27 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2521756, member: 1314"]Lessons from the actual incident aside, I take no notice of a poster on commuting who, erm, does no cycling commuting on the roads.[/quote]

As I say like ignoring some one who puts forward a callous image of lots of kittens being killed because a lot of cyclists RLJ.


----------



## J.Primus (28 Jun 2013)

With regards to sequencing I have to admit I've once accidentally jumped a light at a junction when the sequence changed from 2-way to 4-way due to roadworks. Absolutely terrifying. I didn't clock the light was still red until I was half way across. Learnt my lesson and don't go until I actually see the light go green now. That said for this chap it does seem like a bit of a convenient excuse to absolve him of some of the blame.


----------



## Dan B (28 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2521868, member: 1314"]No, I mean, even if they're not on the RDB, but if there's a queue on Shoe Lane, they all come through, without waiting. I've never seen one vehicle on Shoe Lane wait for the traffic on their right to come through before they enter the RDB.[/quote]
This has broadly been my experience too. Taxis and Addison Lee drivers are the worst for this, but in general one would be most unwise to assume that having 'green' on your side at Hatton Guardians means you can go west on Holborn, without having to take avoiding action


----------



## Frood42 (28 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2522776, member: 1314"]No lights from Shoe Lane. No stop/give way markings either. Long arrow which merges from Shoe Lane onto the RDB. Not saying it's a major thing once you know that entry is there but if you're a newbie and...well, just a strange 'un.[/quote]

Hmmm, perhaps I am thinking of a different place to you (Holborn Circus roundabout http://goo.gl/maps/WMQfV).

I'm thinking of here, but that's probably St Andrews Street http://goo.gl/maps/IlXsb
If they had changed this road layout I would be seriously concerned as to the sanity of the road planner...

Or perhaps I had forgotten about the mini RDB here http://goo.gl/maps/oGd54


----------



## Crankarm (28 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2522787, member: 1314"]Why do you post in the commuting section of a cycling forum when you don't commute on a bicycle?[/quote]

I do you eejit. I ride about 220 miles a week. How many do you ride?

I wasn't aware that you had to be a commuter to comment on this forum? If this is so then half the contributors would disappear. You don't have to be particuarly clever to realise that stopping at red traffic lights is the safe option and required by law. Neither do you need to commute to realise this. FYI I have clocked many many years of road riding and driving.


----------



## Crankarm (28 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2523470, member: 30090"]Dunno if Crankarm is in the process of being banned or not. But here's a clip of wise old Splinter talking to Raphael about anger issues...Crankarm take note.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNkiDVRIdZI[/quote]

Still going to LBSs, trying all the gear you are interested in, then complaining and rubbishing the poor service and high prices you believe LBSs offer, then buying what you've sampled at the said same LBSs from the internet Beano?

If anyone should be banned it's you.


----------



## redcard (28 Jun 2013)

He's got a point, Beans


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Jun 2013)

Crankarm said:


> As I say like ignoring some one who puts forward a callous image of lots of kittens being killed because a lot of cyclists RLJ.


Yes, was wondering about that @User1314 thought maybe it was a weird English joke I do not get.
I'm a crazy cat lady: I know you sometimes come to my place of work on conferences


----------



## Frood42 (1 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2524611, member: 1314"]Sorry, but, I'm lost .[/quote]

I think they are referring to your signature


----------



## Hip Priest (1 Jul 2013)

Let me get this straight.

Man starts thread to laugh at serious head injury suffered by cyclist, then makes bold attempt to take moral high ground over man who tries stuff on in store before buying online. You have to laugh really. Well I do anyway.


----------



## Dan B (1 Jul 2013)

User said:


> Oh yes - horrible junction... although I assume you are referring to Hatton Garden...


Autocorrect strikes again ... yes, Hatton Gordon


----------



## Crankarm (1 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2528338, member: 30090"]Whoa man you really are Mr Angry.

Not quite sure what my rights as a consumer have with you spouting diatribe after diatribe and coming out with the personal insults but hey ho. AFAIK you're the only person on here who has wished death on a cc member, quite an accomplishment and detriment to the person that is....crankarm.[/quote]

[QUOTE 2528338, member: 30090"]Whoa man you really are Mr Angry.

Not quite sure what my rights as a consumer have with you spouting diatribe after diatribe and coming out with the personal insults but hey ho. AFAIK you're the only person on here who has wished death on a cc member, quite an accomplishment and detriment to the person that is....crankarm.[/quote]

And just what is angry about my description of you slating LBSs when you openly admit to doing so, trying their stock but then buying on line? I though it a rather measured summary of what you get up to.

You are the only one spouting diatribe after diatribe. Did you have to look those words up as some told you that you did this? And as for personal insults toward you, I am at a loss as to what these actually are. A figment of your vivid imagination perhaps? As for wishing death on a fellow CC member now you are in the realms of fantasy. As much as I dislike you which would likely be confirmed if I ever had the misfortune to meet you, I wouldn't wish death even on you. Maybe you should return to reading your comic.


----------



## Crankarm (1 Jul 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Let me get this straight.
> 
> Man starts thread to laugh at serious head injury suffered by cyclist, then makes bold attempt to take moral high ground over man who tries stuff on in store before buying online. You have to laugh really. Well I do anyway.


 
What ever amuses you.


----------



## MarkF (2 Jul 2013)

I did not read anything controversial in Crankarm's opening post, his words would have projected a different context if the rider was dead or laying in a hospital bed seriously ill, but he's not, he is recovering well.

RLJ's annoy me, I've never done it, they are the highly visible, negative & provocative face of cycling IMO, they do the rest of us a great disservice.


----------



## stowie (2 Jul 2013)

I really don't think the cyclist "deserved" the injuries for RLJ any more than anyone deserves to have significant injuries for any other silly act.

I did note that the video had the following caption at the end

"Over the last year, 145 cyclists were injured in the city of London and over 2,000 fines were issued for riding through a red light"

I have to say, unless those 145 cyclists were injured whilst running a red light, I find the sentence really rather disingenuous.


----------



## Crankarm (3 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2528839, member: 30090"]Here you go. Your finest work Crankarm, wishing someone gets run over by a truck.[/quote]

You Beano are a particularly unpleasant







In fact you are probably a previously banned member now posting under a new name.


----------



## Crankarm (3 Jul 2013)

User said:


> Oh do be quiet Crankarm. Take your stalking and personal vendettas somewhere else...


 
Oh **** off you hypocrite.


----------



## theclaud (3 Jul 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Oh **** off you hypocrite.


----------



## Leodis (3 Jul 2013)

It must be the forums time of the month... _runs and hides...  _


----------



## theclaud (3 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2530963, member: 30090"]No[/quote]
I've a feeling the question was aimed at Crankers. Perhaps with a tone of incredulity.


----------



## Christopher (3 Jul 2013)

dunno - I find Crank's impotent rage amusing. Better he vents on here rather than at people in the street.


----------



## theclaud (3 Jul 2013)

User said:


> It seems Crankarm's racist rant has been deleted...


I missed that. Never mind!


----------



## theclaud (3 Jul 2013)

Christopher said:


> dunno - I find Crank's impotent rage amusing. Better he vents on here rather than at people in the street.


Quite. S/he is probably quite charming in person. When I say 'probably', I mean 'possibly'. Well, when I say 'possibly', I mean you can't rule it out.


----------



## Christopher (3 Jul 2013)

Probably not, adrian. Cranks reminds me of people described by John Franklin in _Cyclecraft_ (I think) who attend council meetings where their issue is on the agenda. They'll sit and say nothing at all until the issue comes up, then they'll rant and rave until debate ceases. Then they leave.


----------



## theclaud (3 Jul 2013)

User said:


> His thread about being T-boned by an Asian lady...


Is that a euphemism? I'll ask @Patrick Stevens.


----------



## GrasB (3 Jul 2013)

theclaud said:


>


This is the man who as a last resort to try & affirm his authority had a go at me for having to *think* about where the horn on my car was because I use it so little (On my car it's a thumb operated button among many thumb operated buttons & not in the middle of the steering wheel under the air-bag.).


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jul 2013)

User said:


> It seems Crankarm's racist rant has been deleted...


I know I'm not supposed to write this  but I found @Crankarm 's description of the incident with the Asian lady very funny ... sorrreee about this 
Poor woman, probably her brakes were faulty.
Sometimes this forum is just a tiny wee bit too political correct imho - opinion of a foreign woman, btw


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2532356, member: 30090"]I get your point. But I think what grated most people was the overall tone of that post...[/quote]
Aye, he's a cranky chap for sure!


----------



## Brandane (3 Jul 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I know I'm not supposed to write this  but I found @Crankarm 's description of the incident with the Asian lady very funny ... sorrreee about this
> Poor woman, probably her brakes were faulty.
> Sometimes this forum is just a tiny wee bit too political correct imho - opinion of a foreign woman, btw


 
Is that the post which some people are referring to as a "racist and sexist rant"? The one where he wrote about being T boned by a Jap woman cyclist? Surely not?

If so, I despair. Where was the racist or sexist content? The person who T boned him was a woman. She was also (probably) Japanese. Did Crankers have a go at her for being a woman, or for being Japanese? Not that I remember. Some people are just so damn sensitive. It is these attitudes that have turned this country into a cesspit of unnecessary and extreme political correctness. Lighten up a bit and try to find your sense of humour, people.
Or is it just another excuse to have a go at CrankArm? Shameful if that is the case; I would far rather read the Cranky ones posts than the oh so serious garbage repeated over and over again on here by the usual suspects.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jul 2013)

@Brandane not sure, @User mentioned that thread having been deleted.
I'm still working my way down the "what's new" at the moment.


----------



## Brandane (3 Jul 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @Brandane not sure, @User mentioned that thread having been deleted.
> I'm still working my way down the "what's new" at the moment.


 
Ahhh; it makes more sense now. I can't see regulators smug drivel any more, he/she has the dubious honour of being the only person on my ignore list . I was having strong urges to put my size 10 through the computer screen prior to putting him/her there  .


----------



## Brandane (3 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2532433, member: 1314"]Brandane. "Jap" is a racist insult. Your post is a maggot's post with its maggotness.[/quote]

Jap is racist? Grow up. It's short for Japanese. I'm a Scot. It's short for Scottish; is that racist? No it's not; quite the opposite in fact. I am proud to be a SCOT, and I am sure that Japanese people are proud to be Japs..


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2013)

ENOUGH OF THE HEADBANGING OK!


----------



## Brandane (3 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2532441, member: 1314"]It's like calling me a paki as shorthand for being Indian.[/quote]

Paki is short hand for Pakistani, as you well know. If you are really Indian, you will be more aware than most of the difference between Indian and Pakistani. Paki was not originally a racist term, but has become accepted as such due to its usage over time. That does not mean that all shortened versions of other nationalities are racist terms.


----------



## Brandane (3 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2532444, member: 1314"]You know where I hang out. My life is an open book. Meet you sometime.[/quote]

I don't have any idea where you hang out; and I am hoping that your invitation is not some sort of threat.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jul 2013)

Brandane said:


> Ahhh; it makes more sense now. I can't see regulators smug drivel any more, he/she has the dubious honour of being the only person on my ignore list . I was having strong urges to put my size 10 through the computer screen prior to putting him/her there  .


He he: resist: computers are not cheap!


----------



## Brandane (3 Jul 2013)

Pat "the 'taly wummin" said:


> He he: resist: computers are not cheap!


 
I took the liberty of editing your user name above. I hope that doesn't count as a racist/sexist rant .


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jul 2013)

I don't really get the British sometimes: it's not ok to shorten Jap for Japanese, it's fine to call a New Zealander "Kiwi" 
Not political correct to say anything remotely funny about Asians, but hilarious to slag the French and the Germans.
Oh well, I must try harder to understand.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jul 2013)

Brandane said:


> I took the liberty of editing your user name. I hope that doesn't count as a racist/sexist rant .


As long as you don't call me "spaghetti head", can't abide the stuff


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2532444, member: 1314"]You know where I hang out. My life is an open book. Meet you sometime.[/quote]
Can I just say that, me being a crazy cat lady, I find your signature distressing


----------



## theclaud (4 Jul 2013)

Brandane said:


> . It is these attitudes that have turned this country into a cesspit of unnecessary and extreme political correctness.


 
Ooooh! Well won't it all be nice when we can get past all this stuff and call people japs and wogs and chinks again? Oh, hold on a minute - remind me what's good about all that again..?


----------



## Boris Bajic (4 Jul 2013)

The term itself need not be racist, but in the context it had a fairly nasty and negative tone. It appeared (unless the OP knew more than he suggested) to be a fairly broad descriptive lunge at a woman of East Asian appearence. There was a pejorative tone to the description that seemed somehow to focus on race, gender and accent. Many people will find that unpleasant. 

The 'comedy' transcription of the brief apology then just descended into a slightly bitter version of the humour last seen in _Love the Neighbour_ or_ It Aint Half Hot Mum_.

At one level, it was a fairly funny insight into a complete loss of sense of humour. At another, it did have the slightly nasty smell of something left too long in the fridge.

Not a hanging offence, but not pleasant either. I guess the OP picked up on that - the removal of the thread looks to me like a tyre-squealing slamming of the gearbox into reverse and a mumbled apology.

Which should be applauded. I find it very hard to accept I was wrong, even on the Internets. Some people find it impossible.


----------



## Leodis (4 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2532433, member: 1314"]Brandane. "Jap" is a racist insult. That's how Crankarm described her in a tone fitted into that racist context. Your post is a maggot's post with its cowardly maggotness.[/quote]

No it is not, so anyone who calls us Brits is a racist? Jesus H. Christ.



> You know where I hang out. My life is an open book. Meet you sometime.


 
Blue Oyster?


----------



## Leodis (4 Jul 2013)

User said:


> I think you'll find that the Japanese feel that it is - and it's their perception that counts, not yours.


 
I give up, the loonies have taken over the nuthouse.

Anyway where is Crankarm?

Edit... I cannot be bothered to argue with the PC brigade, the tofu might get stuck in my throat.


----------



## Brandane (4 Jul 2013)

Leodis said:


> Have you asked the nation or just making assumptions from a minority? So as a nation I feel insulted when anyone calls us Brits or Scots, its just plan racism... Broken Britain with the PC brigade gone mad... The world has lost the plot.
> 
> Anyway where is Crankarm?


 
Us Brits are so arrogant and superior that we can make such decisions on behalf of the rest of the world; didn't you know that? 
Since it's the 4th of July, Happy Independence Day to all our Yan American members; from a Goddam Limey/Jock/Sweaty!


----------



## theclaud (4 Jul 2013)

Leodis said:


> No it is not, *so anyone who calls us Brits is a racist?* Jesus H. Christ.


 
Different words. Different meanings. Different uses. Different contexts. Different. As in Not The Same. Hope that helps.


----------



## Leodis (4 Jul 2013)

theclaud said:


> Different words. Different meanings. Different uses. Different contexts. Different. As in Not The Same. Hope that helps.


 

You see to me this is where PC has gone mad. No wonder this country is in a mess, my old grandfather has the right to call them japs, he spent 18 months in a POW camp, starved, beaten and built their bridges, are you going to tell him its not PC to call his tormentors Japs?


----------



## theclaud (4 Jul 2013)

Leodis said:


> You see to me this is where PC has gone mad. No wonder this country is in a mess, my old grandfather has the right to call them japs, he spent 18 months in a POW camp, starved, beaten and built their bridges, are you going to tell him its not PC to call his tormentors Japs?



Run that by me again - you can't tell one word or one context from another, so it's peeceegawnmaaaaaad? Was Crankarm tortured in a POW camp by the woman in the OP? I think we should be told...


----------



## Leodis (4 Jul 2013)

theclaud said:


> Run that by me again - you can't tell one word or one context from another, so it's peeceegawnmaaaaaad? Was Crankarm tortured in a POW camp by the woman in the OP? I think we should be told...


 

Either a word is racist or it isnt. Someone said the term Jap was racist, I mentioned my old Granddad who has the right to use whatever term he likes against the Japanese, after all you would be talking Japanese with a German accent if it wasn't for him.

So (let me presume you are a honkie), if I said oi honkie what ya up too? Thats not racist, Crock says to me Oi honkie giz ya bike, thats racialist? 

I don't have a granddad who fought in the war, he was only 12.


----------



## Leodis (4 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2533128, member: 30090"][/quote]


Racist, you are using a smiling Chinese person and it stereotypes all Chinese as closed eyes and all teeth, when some don't smile.

Reported.


----------



## theclaud (4 Jul 2013)

Leodis said:


> *Either a word is racist or it isnt*. Someone said the term Jap was racist, I mentioned my old Granddad who has the right to use whatever term he likes against the Japanese, after all you would be talking Japanese with a German accent if it wasn't for him.
> 
> So (let me presume you are a honkie), if I said oi honkie what ya up too? Thats not racist, Crock says to me Oi honkie giz ya bike, thats racialist?
> 
> I don't have a granddad who fought in the war, he was only 12.


 
Wrong - obviously. You might want to try thinking before you post. And inventing fictional POW experiences for your grandfather in order to justify the use of a term smacks of a desperate argument.


----------



## Leodis (4 Jul 2013)

theclaud said:


> Wrong - obviously. You might want to try thinking before you post. And inventing fictional POW experiences for your grandfather in order to justify the use of a term smacks of a desperate argument.


 

Jesus, I bet you are a barrel of laughs... You keep labelling people racist for using common words like Jap and I will keep mocking you. Do you get offended by me calling you Taff as well?


----------



## Leodis (4 Jul 2013)

User said:


> As long as you don't mind me calling you a 'tard...


 

I find that discriminatory against the disabled.


----------



## Boris Bajic (4 Jul 2013)

Leodis said:


> You see to me this is where PC has gone mad. No wonder this country is in a mess, my old grandfather has the right to call them japs, he spent 18 months in a POW camp, starved, beaten and built their bridges, are you going to tell him its not PC to call his tormentors Japs?


 
You make a very good point. I've had a quick glance at the history books and it seems that across the centuries my family has been treated abominably by the Hun, the Eyetie, the Dagos, the Japs, the Chinks, the Gooks, Johnny Turk, various brands of Colonial and just about every other race or breed who wear funny clothes, eat funny food, look a bit shifty and frankly smell bad. And that's just the British half...

Your incisive post has lit in my head a bulb of such clarity and brilliance that all the dark nooks of ignorance and half-knowledge are swept away. I thank you for that and feel free now to call foreign types by their proper names and hold them in low contempt for what their ancestors did. Luckily, we Brits have been noble and kind from day one, so we have nothing to fear.

On the matter of WW2, my father's brother was killed in Hong Kong in 1941 (along with most of 1 Middx. Regt). His parents and his surviving siblings enjoyed the use of Japanese consumer goods and the company of Japanse friends in the decades that followed. The worst I ever had to suffer was being asked not to watch _Tora! Tora! Tora!_ while my grandparents were in the room. Similarly, my father was treated in a beastly way by Germans but we grew up post-war with many friends who had served in the Wehrmacht and some slightly dodgier military elements. History doesn't excuse offensive language where it is meant to offend.


----------



## Leodis (4 Jul 2013)

User said:


> On what basis?
> 
> *Waits (possible in vain hope) to see if Leodis spots the subtle lesson in making assumptions*


 
I give up you win, my work colleague likes me calling him a Jap, he reminds me a bit of you actually, you know a real japs eye.


----------



## Markymark (4 Jul 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> History doesn't excuse offensive language where it is meant to offend.


 
4 pages of waffle and finally the point that counts. Well said.


----------



## semislickstick (4 Jul 2013)

Has anyone accused anyone else of being a Nazi yet in this thread? (Godwins Law)

Anyway, I thought it was brave of the RLJ to show his face(not that you'd recognise him once the swelling goes down) and say what he said, he'll probably get some stick, especially if he goes over the white line....or any where near it.


----------



## theclaud (4 Jul 2013)

Leodis said:


> Jesus, I bet you are a barrel of laughs... You keep labelling people racist for using common words like Jap and *I will keep mocking you*. Do you get offended by me calling you Taff as well?


 
I'm sorry - I didn't notice that's what you were doing. I thought you were just confusing yourself. By all means call me a Taff if you like. It will at least be a novelty, as I'm from Surrey.


----------



## Leodis (4 Jul 2013)

theclaud said:


> I'm sorry - I didn't notice that's what you were doing. I thought you were just confusing yourself. By all means call me a Taff if you like. It will at least be a novelty, as I'm from Surrey.


 
Nice.


----------



## Glow worm (4 Jul 2013)

Leodis said:


> Anyway where is Crankarm?


 
I think he's just taken up his summer job as The Parkie in Viz....


----------



## Boris Bajic (4 Jul 2013)

theclaud said:


> I'm sorry - I didn't notice that's what you were doing. I thought you were just confusing yourself. By all means call me a Taff if you like. It will at least be a novelty, as I'm from Surrey.


 
Surely the most quintessentially English of all the counties.

Even when someone's telling you where they're from, they seem in the same breath to be apologising for it.

Taffs, on the other hand, just keep going on about having a country that sounds like a big fish, which is not quintessentially English at all.


----------



## Primal Scream (9 Jul 2013)

Well that was an education


----------

